# pectoral meat (cortes de carne)



## Tampiqueña

Hola:

Traduzco un texto sobre cortes de carne y no he logrado encontrar el nombre que se da en español a "pectoral meat".

El término aparece en este párrafo:
_Beef Chuck, *Pectoral Meat*_
_This muscle cut is the Pectoralis profundi. It is separated from the shoulder clod and round bone by cutting through the natural seam._

Mi intento:
_Diezmillo, *Pectoral Meat*_
_Este corte se realiza en el músculo pectoral profundo (pectoralis profundi). La separación de la planchuela y del hueso redondo se lleva a cabo con un corte a través de la veta natural._

¿Serían tan amables de proporcionarme un nombre para "pectoral meat", por favor?

Muchas gracias


----------



## DanteKaoz

Hola,

Bueno según entiendo, el Pectoralis es más conocido como el *breast o chest*, asi que en este caso, me arriesgaría a proponer *carne de pecho o corte de pecho*

Espero que esto ayude. Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

This seems like a technical manual for butchers. If it is, I think technical terms such as "carne pectoral" are fine. The original doesn't say "breast/chest meat," after all.


----------



## Mate

Maybe this website could help: http://www.frig17octubre.com.ar/sp/carne/del_carne.htm

"Chuck" can be _either chigolo_ or _aguja_ down here. 

But the cut that is mainly _Pectoralis profundi_ is called "brisket" (pecho).


----------



## k-in-sc

But brisket isn't the same as chuck ...


----------



## duvija

pecho
Es lo más común. A veces llamado 'pechito' (no sé por qué)

saludos


----------



## Mate

k-in-sc said:


> But brisket isn't the same as chuck ...


Los dos cortes que componen el "chuck" son los músculos supra e infraespinoso, que cubren la escápula (paleta). El "brisket" (pecho) está formado por varios músculos; entre ellos está el pectoral profundo. 

Está todo en el enlace que puse.


----------



## k-in-sc

So what is the original saying?
This illustrates my understanding of chuck (upper) vs. brisket (lower):
http://culinaryarts.about.com/od/beefporkothermeats/ss/cutsofbeef.htm


----------



## Tampiqueña

Muchas gracias DanteKaoz, k-in-sc (carne del pectoral me parece una excelente solución y me la quedo ), Mate, duvija y katlpablo (aunque no alcancé a ver tu respuesta te agradezco que te dieras una vuelta por aquí). 

Efectivamente se trata de un manual técnico para ganaderos.

Mate, había cambiado "diezmillo" por "espaldilla" (caí en cuenta de mi error, me confundí con "chuck roll") pero "aguja" también se conoce por acá y se me escapó , voy a usarla, otra vez gracias y un abrazo grande (el link es una maravilla) .


----------



## Tampiqueña

Mateamargo said:


> Los dos cortes que componen el "chuck" son los músculos supra e infraespinoso, que cubren la escápula (paleta). El "brisket" (pecho) está formado por varios músculos; entre ellos está el pectoral profundo.
> 
> Está todo en el enlace que puse.


 
Perdón, no había visto tu post, entonces "pecho" será, lo que pasa es que como en inglés usaban "pectoral" me pareció más formal, pero a corregir se ha dicho .

Buenas noches a todos, seguiré con mi manual y al terminar creo que emprenderé una nueva carrera como carnicera.


----------



## vicdark

Mi experiencia es que las denominaciones de los cortes de carne de res varían mucho de un país a otro. Pareciera que cada país tiene su propia nomenclatura al respecto.

Eso puede comprobarse visitando las páginas que resultan de una búsqueda en Google por "cortes de carne"

http://www.google.com/search?source...rfai=CeT_6D_5vTITFNI-UoASi1NjlDwAAAKoEBU_QqSH-


----------



## k-in-sc

Here's a very interesting blog post (with cute illustration) discussing the differences in Mexican cuts of meat, from an American perspective. It has a glossary, too. The link is a cached copy, so that this valuable resource may never perish from the Earth :
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...xconnect.com+Mystery&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

Here's what it says about the "pectoral meat":
Diezmillo:   Chuck (Braise or stew)
This is the topmost part of the forequarter, used for chuck roasts, both boneless and bone-in. The upper part of the chuck, directly behind the head, is called the pescuezo (neck), used for making the fortified beef broth called jugo de res. The paleta (shoulder) is used for chuck steaks and pot roasts. The rest of this cut is simply called diezmillo. Cross rib pot roast, also called boneless English roast, comes from the bottom part of this cut, while blade roasts and steaks come from the upper portion. Since these are not common cuts in Mexico, order ahead (the diagram should help) or chances are that they will have been cut for milanesas, bisteces, or carne para guisar (stew meat.)

Pecho:   Brisket (Braise or stew)
This is located under the chuck. The front part of the chest, above the fore shank, is generally used for res para guisar (stewing beef). The back part of the chest is the flat cut Americans generally think of as brisket. This is a cut that would usually be cut up for stews in Mexico, and one of those that needs to be specially ordered or custom cut early in the day. Corned beef brisket is not often found in Mexico, but when it is, it is called pecho curado.

Here is an extremely extensive and technical glossary, but it's all in English:
http://bovine.unl.edu/bovine3D/eng/glos.jsp#C
Probably more than you ever wanted to know. Sample:
Cod Fat - fat in the scrotum of steers. In the carcass, the fat is rough and irregular.
Photo (!!)

Here is a colorful illustrated PDF of the U.S. beef council's idea of what the names in Spanish are:
http://www.cslivestock.com/ncbaspanishcutschart.pdf

Here's a Colombian one, using a humped cow (the hump is "morrillo")
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...spanishcutschart.pdf&cd=6&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

Here's one just in English that shows the percentages:
http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/meatcharts_photos/beefchart.pdf
Chuck 26%, brisket only 6% ...


----------



## Tampiqueña

k-in-sc said:


> Here's a very interesting blog post (with cute illustration) discussing the differences in Mexican cuts of meat, from an American perspective. It has a glossary, too. The link is a cached copy, so that this valuable resource may never perish from the Earth :
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...xconnect.com+Mystery&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> 
> Here's what it says about the "pectoral meat":
> Diezmillo: Chuck (Braise or stew)
> This is the topmost part of the forequarter, used for chuck roasts, both boneless and bone-in. The upper part of the chuck, directly behind the head, is called the pescuezo (neck), used for making the fortified beef broth called jugo de res. The paleta (shoulder) is used for chuck steaks and pot roasts. The rest of this cut is simply called diezmillo. Cross rib pot roast, also called boneless English roast, comes from the bottom part of this cut, while blade roasts and steaks come from the upper portion. Since these are not common cuts in Mexico, order ahead (the diagram should help) or chances are that they will have been cut for milanesas, bisteces, or carne para guisar (stew meat.)
> 
> Pecho: Brisket (Braise or stew)
> This is located under the chuck. The front part of the chest, above the fore shank, is generally used for res para guisar (stewing beef). The back part of the chest is the flat cut Americans generally think of as brisket. This is a cut that would usually be cut up for stews in Mexico, and one of those that needs to be specially ordered or custom cut early in the day. Corned beef brisket is not often found in Mexico, but when it is, it is called pecho curado.
> 
> Here is an extremely extensive and technical glossary, but it's all in English:
> http://bovine.unl.edu/bovine3D/eng/glos.jsp#C
> Probably more than you ever wanted to know. Sample:
> Cod Fat - fat in the scrotum of steers. In the carcass, the fat is rough and irregular.
> Photo (!!)
> 
> Here is a colorful illustrated PDF of the U.S. beef council's idea of what the names in Spanish are:
> http://www.cslivestock.com/ncbaspanishcutschart.pdf
> 
> Here's a Colombian one, using a humped cow (the hump is "morrillo")
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...spanishcutschart.pdf&cd=6&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> 
> Here's one just in English that shows the percentages:
> http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/meatcharts_photos/beefchart.pdf
> Chuck 26%, brisket only 6% ...


 
¡Wow! ¡Muchísimas gracias! Voy a consultar todos estos links .


----------



## pacosancas

Hola,

No sólo las denominaciones de los cortes varían de un país a otro, sino que incluso los cortes mismos pueden ser muy diferentes. Por poner un ejemplo, mirando esquemas de despeice de reses en diferentes países, he observado:

- En Argentina, se suelen especificar unas 25 piezas difeerentes.
- En España, unas 20.
- En Estados Unidos, unas 14.
- En Braisl, unas 20 (pero las divisiones no coinciden con las que se cortan aquí).

En resumen: salvo unas pocas piezas, en algunos casos resulta imposible encontrar equivalencias entre uno y otro país.


----------



## k-in-sc

Only 14 cuts of beef in the U.S.? Get outta here!


----------

